# Exhaust or headers?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Grillinmike29 said:


> Was wondering opinions on whether I should install the zzp headers or go with a catback exhaust instead? I have the 14, w/ 1.8l looking for a bit louder than stock but _*not to loud to where it's obnoxious.*_


Do NOT do the header then, that will definitely make you louder and in need of a tune. "A bit louder than stock" would be deleting the muffler and having a pipe welded in from the axle back section. That would be the cheapest way to see if you want to get any louder before having a catback setup shipped to your door and installed by you or paying a shop/buddy. 

Got ahead of myself there... Welcome to the forums. 

If you are able to hold off and make the Lordstown trip in May, you shal see/hear most exhaust combinations in person. A good deal will be 1.4T but there is a handful of 1.8 with exhaust setups too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------

